# Hunters Go After Georgia Pigs For Cash



## Hooch (Feb 29, 2008)

Hunters Go After Georgia Pigs For Cash

POSTED: 11:06 am EST February 29, 2008
UPDATED: 11:15 am EST February 29, 2008


At Fort Benning, they call Major Bobby Toon the Pig Czar.

Toon has been assigned to help rid the post of an estimated 6,000 feral pigs that roam the 184,000-acre military installation.

The animals are aggressive foragers, gobbling up native vegetation and endangered species.

Toon is a former armor regiment company commander who has personally brought down 68 of the 900 pigs killed over the past year.

But he's not the only pig hunter at work.

About 2,000 people who are authorized to hunt on post have been encouraged to go after the feral pigs.

A $40 bounty is offered for every pig tail brought in.


----------



## josh chatham (Feb 29, 2008)

wow that would be ALOT of fun.  I wish i was authorized!!


----------



## littlewolf (Feb 29, 2008)

*lotta pigs*

wow over 20 pigs per sq mile


----------



## Taz (Feb 29, 2008)

i sell you some tails for 10.00 then you can take the day off from hunting and double your money.lol


----------



## pnome (Feb 29, 2008)

SO, how do you get "authorized"?


----------



## JayTee (Feb 29, 2008)

To get "authorized" you need to be in the military or a guest of the same.
At least thats the way it was when I was there.
Maybe I could get a "FT Benning Alumni" pass.


----------



## mbhawkins123 (Feb 29, 2008)

oh man, thats insane..i would love it


----------



## skoaleric (Feb 29, 2008)

too bad its not for prior military as well.


----------



## brunofishing (Mar 1, 2008)

skoaleric said:


> too bad its not for prior military as well.


I think vets, civilservice, and active duty, are aloud to hunt. All you need is a permit. I know they will let then bring a gest.


----------



## oaky-woods-8-pointer (Mar 1, 2008)

do they let you bring dogs


----------



## Chris1 (Mar 1, 2008)

dang! that means hes made $2720 off hog hunting at work! SWEET!


----------



## bladerunner55 (Mar 2, 2008)

what if you know someone that is currently inlisted?can u hunt with dogs?


----------



## brunofishing (Mar 3, 2008)

bladerunner55 said:


> what if you know someone that is currently inlisted?can u hunt with dogs?



I dont think so, I think you have to call on the morning that your hunting to check in and give the location you will be hunting, they will pin you in on the map and when you are done you have to call and sign out. I dont think they will let anybody just rome the base chasing after dogs.


----------



## DSGB (Mar 3, 2008)

bladerunner55 said:


> what if you know someone that is currently inlisted?can u hunt with dogs?



That person will have to sponsor you. They will have to go with you to get an access pass and permits (about $10 a day) and will have to accompany you when you hunt.


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (Mar 3, 2008)

How do you get authorized


----------



## skoaleric (Mar 3, 2008)

I've already tried, and they said no prior military doesn't count.
eric


----------



## brofoster (Mar 3, 2008)

Do DOGS allowed on this one friends.  They are pretty strict on the base.  No dogs, 4-wheelers, or anything.  You your boots and your rifle.  I have killed six thus far and it is a great time.  Especially the $240 in cash.  You don't have to be military to hunt.  Spring and I have been on a few occasions.  You need to be a govt employee on the base, active duty or retired.  You can sponsor any civilian that you want to.


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Mar 3, 2008)

brofoster said:


> Do DOGS allowed on this one friends.  They are pretty strict on the base.  No dogs, 4-wheelers, or anything.  You your boots and your rifle.  I have killed six thus far and it is a great time.  Especially the $240 in cash.  You don't have to be military to hunt.  Spring and I have been on a few occasions.  You need to be a govt employee on the base, active duty or retired.  You can sponsor any civilian that you want to.


NO DOGS ALLOWED FOR HOGS BUT YOU CAN DOG HUNT COONS AND COYOTES. WHEN I GO TO BENNING I ONLY HAVE COYOTE DOGS


----------



## bladerunner55 (Mar 4, 2008)

dang hunting just and hunting without my dogs,have to pass it up


----------



## deedly (Mar 8, 2008)

There should be a bounty on pig tails and coyote ears statewide...


----------



## RGRToon (Apr 20, 2012)

We had a lot of funny trying to eradicate the pigs on Benning.  Not sure the final body count but had to be close to 10k.  Post finally ran out of money.  Some days I would trap more than 10 pigs at $40.00 a tail.  Of course I spent a lot on gas and bullets…lol

We made a dent in the pig herd but once the money stopped and folks lost interest the number returned to before we started.  

If anyone ahs questions about pigs on Benning shoot me a message.

POSTED: 11:06 am EST February 29, 2008
UPDATED: 11:15 am EST February 29, 2008


At Fort Benning, they call Major Bobby Toon the Pig Czar.

Toon has been assigned to help rid the post of an estimated 6,000 feral pigs that roam the 184,000-acre military installation.

The animals are aggressive foragers, gobbling up native vegetation and endangered species.

Toon is a former armor regiment company commander who has personally brought down 68 of the 900 pigs killed over the past year.

But he's not the only pig hunter at work.

About 2,000 people who are authorized to hunt on post have been encouraged to go after the feral pigs.

A $40 bounty is offered for every pig tail brought in.[/QUOTE]


----------



## WELLS8230 (Apr 20, 2012)

40 bucks


----------



## lungbuster123 (Apr 20, 2012)

WELLS8230 said:


> 40 bucks



NO LONGER!!! Fort Benning offers NO BOUNTY ON PIGS ANYMORE. Having said that there are still tons of pigs on post.


----------



## plotthunter05 (Apr 21, 2012)

And some which now have no tail lol


----------



## RUGERWARRIOR (Apr 23, 2012)

plotthunter05 said:


> And some which now have no tail lol



Thats kinda funny.


----------



## Tyson Wilkerson (May 10, 2012)

That's a purty cheap bounty now days with the cost of living and inflation .I heard of some fellas that hunted the savannah river plant in 1991 and the bounty was 67 bucks per hog back then.its amazing that swine has been around that long and just not totally taken over the world and there is no other wild life other than them//???????


----------

